# ACS- assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

I'm confused by the statement from BIDP

At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15

An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation - 10 

From ACS - "has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing. "

so I should able to get 15 ? or just 10 ?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

15 because your degree compared to AQF Bachelors so 15 points. I got the same result and given me 15 points. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> 15 because your degree compared to AQF Bachelors so 15 points. I got the same result and given me 15 points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sansu83
I'm just worry would it because you degree is truly qualified from BIDP from mine is not

and...
just saw that from your signature
"Review for 263111 unsuccessful 12th April"

do you mind to share 
what is the reason for having 65 in EOI still get an unsuccessful result ?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

chilok said:


> Thanks Sansu83
> I'm just worry would it because you degree is truly qualified from BIDP from mine is not
> 
> and...
> ...


That is not how it works, check this website aqf.edu.au for how your degree is compared to Australian Qualifications Framework.

Mine is approved by ACS, and the result shows similar "has been assessed as comparable to an
AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing." 

DIBP will assess this once you get invite and lodge visa application and upload the requested documents. 

If the result was like an Associate Degree or Advance diploma, then you get 10 points. 
Bachelor degree you should get 15 points.

Regarding the review you can ignore that, I applied for 263212 which I received as a positive result and later on found that it is open in specific states with special conditions, So, I reviewed for 263111 which was unsuccessful should have filed a new application. However, by the grace of God received nomination and invite and processing further documents.


----------



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> That is not how it works, check this website aqf.edu.au for how your degree is compared to Australian Qualifications Framework.
> 
> Mine is approved by ACS, and the result shows similar "has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
> ...


Thanks so much !

as you mentioned "263212 which I received as a positive result and later on found that it is open in specific states with special conditions"

How would you know for each skills is needed or not in each states ?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

chilok said:


> Thanks so much !
> 
> as you mentioned "263212 which I received as a positive result and later on found that it is open in specific states with special conditions"
> 
> How would you know for each skill is needed or not in each states?


If you visit the immigration websites of each state and check the Skilled Occupation list, you will get to know.


----------



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Mirha (May 1, 2019)

Hi I got my ACS result and it states that 

Your Bachelor of Science in Telecommunication from The Superior College completed December 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a Major in computing.

My degree is 4 years and I done from Superior University Lahore .
It is recognized by HEC as well.

What should I do now ?


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Dear Mirha,
Are you 100% sure that this degree is HEC recognized? If so, then try to submit HEC attested copies (HEC attestation on Degree back page and transcript attested as well).
Google the HEC attestation process, it is online now.


----------



## Mirha (May 1, 2019)

Hello ,

Thanks for your reply.

I am 100% sure that my degree is HEC verified even it has HEC stamped.

HEC stamped original degree from back and photocopy from front .I send them HEC attested photocopy after notary public stamped .

What should I do now ?As already my all documents are original and attested .

I am very upset and need you guys suggestion in it .


----------



## Mirha (May 1, 2019)

I have done BS in 2011 and MS in 2016 .

I Started job in 2008 .

Due to they accept my BS degree (Which is HEC attested and verified )associate and thats why they start calculating my experience from Aus 2016(when I completed my MS ) to onwards .
I am not getting any experience points and I was excepting 15 points or minimum 10 .
My whole career is based on this assessment .

Need your suggestions please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirha said:


> I have done BS in 2011 and MS in 2016 .
> 
> I Started job in 2008 .
> 
> ...


Give your Anzsco code and RnR 

Cheers


----------



## Mirha (May 1, 2019)

Rnr Mean ?

I did not get your point .SHould I change my code or what ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mirha said:


> Rnr Mean ?
> 
> I did not get your point .SHould I change my code or what ?


Have you complete your skills assessment?

What is your Anzsco code under which it is done ?

Looks like you have not studied the process 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

Cheers


----------

